# Politics and News > SOCIETY & humanities >  Obama, It Was YOU! by Mike Gallagher

## ChemEngineer

This is a damning indictment of Obama.  Almost anything said about him is a damning indictment of his deadly destructiveness.
------------------------------------------------

Keep this old adage in mind:  If you walk like a duck and quack like a duck; have feathers like a duck; eat like a duck and lay eggs like a duck there is a very high probability that you *are* a duck!
Mike Gallagher, the 8th most recognized talk radio personality in the country, is heard by over 2.25 million listeners weekly. He compiled and wrote the following essay entitled, 

*"Obama: It was You!"* 

President Obama: 
This is why you didn't go to France to show solidarity against the Muslim terrorists: 

*        It was you . . . who spoke these words at an Islamic dinner -"I am one of you." 

*        It was you . . . who on ABC News referenced -"My Muslim faith ." 

*        It was you who  . . . gave $100 million in U.S. taxpayer funds to re-build foreign mosques. 

*        It was you who . . . wrote that in the event of a conflict-"I will stand with the Muslims ." 

*        It was you who . . . assured the Egyptian Foreign Minister that -"I am a Muslim ." 

*        It was you who . . . bowed in submission before the Saudi King. 

*        It was you who . . . sat for 20 years in a Liberation Theology Church condemning Christianity and professing Marxism. 

*        It was you who . . . exempted Muslims from penalties under Obama care that the rest of us have to pay. 

*        It was you who . . . purposefully omitted - "endowed by our Creator " - from your recitation of The Declaration Of Independence. 

*        It was you who . . . mocked the Bible and Jesus Christ's Sermon on the Mount while repeatedly referring to the HOLY Qur'an. 

*        It was you who . . . traveled the Islamic world denigrating the United States of America. 

*        It was you who . . . instantly threw the support of your administration behind the building of the Ground Zero Victory mosque overlooking the hallowed crater of the World Trade Center. 

*          It was you who . . . refused to attend the National Prayer Breakfast, but hastened to host an Islamic prayer breakfast at the White House. 

*        It was you who . . . ordered Georgetown Univ. and Notre Dame to shroud all vestiges of Jesus Christ BEFORE you would agree to go there to speak, but in contrast, you have NEVER requested the mosques you have visited to adjust their decor. 

*        It was you who . . . appointed anti-Christian fanatics to your Czar Corps. 

*       It was you who . . . appointed rabid Islamist to Homeland Security. 

*        It was you who . . . said that NASA's "foremost mission" was an outreach to Muslim communities. 

*        It was you who . . . as an Illinois Senator was the ONLY individual who would speak in favor of infanticide. 

*        It was you who . . . was the first President not to give a Christmas Greeting from the White House, and went so far as to hang photos of Chairman Mao on the WH tree. 

*        It was you who . . . curtailed the military tribunals of all Islamic terrorists. 

*        It was you who . . . refused to condemn the Ft. Hood killer as an Islamic terrorist. 

*        It is you who . . . has refused to speak-out concerning the horrific executions of women throughout the Muslim culture, but yet, have submitted Arizona to the UN for investigation of hypothetical human-rights abuses. 

*        It was you . . . who when queried in India refused to acknowledge the true extent of radical global Jihadists, and instead profusely praised Islam in a country that is 82% Hindu and the victim of numerous Islamic terrorists assaults. 

*        It was you who f. . . funneled $900 Million in U.S. taxpayer dollars to Hamas. 

*        It was you who . . . ordered the USPS to honor the MUSLIM holiday with a new commemorative stamp. 

*        It was you who . . . directed our UK Embassy to conduct outreach to help "empower" the British Muslim community. 

*        It was you who . . . funded mandatory Arabic language and culture studies in Grammar schools across our country. 

*       It is you who . . . follows the Muslim custom of not wearing any form of jewelry during Ramadan. 

*        It is you who . . . departs for Hawaii over the Christmas season so as to avoid past criticism for NOT participating in seasonal WH religious events. 

*        It was you who . . . was uncharacteristically quick to join the chorus of the Muslim Brotherhood to depose Egypt's Hosni Mubarak, formerly America's strongest ally in North Africa; but, remain muted in your non-response to the Brotherhood led slaughter of Egyptian Christians. 

*        It was you who . . . appointed your chief adviser, Valerie Jarrett, an Iranian, who is a member of the Muslim Sisterhood, an off-shoot of the Muslim Brotherhood. 

*        It was you who . . . said this country is not a Christian nation. 

*       It was you who . . . said the Muslim call to worship is the most beautiful sound on earth. 

*QUACK!      QUACK!        QUACK!     QUACK!* 
*Can there be any doubt that Obama is a true Muslim?*

----------

Big Bird (08-31-2016),Big Dummy (08-30-2016),Captain Kirk! (08-29-2016),Deno (08-29-2016),FirstGenCanadian (08-29-2016),Jim Scott (08-30-2016),Joe (08-30-2016),Katzndogz (08-29-2016),Knightkore (08-31-2016),Libhater (08-29-2016),Mainecoons (08-30-2016),miss9ball (08-30-2016),Montana (08-30-2016),Rickity Plumber (08-30-2016),S-N-A-F-U (09-01-2016),Sheldonna (08-30-2016),teeceetx (08-30-2016)

----------


## Deno

There is no doubt the racist mutherF%^$#r is a muslim.........

----------

miss9ball (08-30-2016),Montana (08-30-2016)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

But what about Bush?

----------


## nonsqtr

> There is no doubt the racist mutherF%^$#r is a muslim.........


Obama behaves like a bigot.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> But what about Bush?


Wha?

----------


## nonsqtr

> Wha?


lol - what about *Hillary*?

 :Wink:

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> lol - what about *Hillary*?


You mean *Hilliary*?

----------


## Rickity Plumber

Great thread @ChemEngineer.

I dare you to take out a full page ad and plaster it for all to see!

----------


## imnotreallyhere

> This is a damning indictment of Obama.  Almost anything said about him is a damning indictment of his deadly destructiveness.
> ------------------------------------------------
> 
> Keep this old adage in mind:  If you walk like a duck and quack like a duck; have feathers like a duck; eat like a duck and lay eggs like a duck there is a very high probability that you *are* a duck!
> Mike Gallagher, the 8th most recognized talk radio personality in the country, is heard by over 2.25 million listeners weekly. He compiled and wrote the following essay entitled, 
> 
> *"Obama: It was You!"* 
> 
> President Obama: 
> ...


Why do we care about Obama's religion? The First Amendment guarantees freedom of religion to Americans. Do you have some problem with the Constitution? Does it somehow not apply to everyone? Could you explain to me how and under what circumstances it would not apply to someone?

----------


## teeceetx

WOW!  That's one powerful piece!  I'm going to save it because it is so eloquent in its' simplicity and so dead right in its' construction.

----------


## ChemEngineer

Scores of terrorist attacks by Hamas, which Midgardian feels should be funded by U.S. taxpayers:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_o...uicide_attacks

----------

Knightkore (09-01-2016)

----------


## Midgardian

> Scores of terrorist attacks by Hamas, which Midgardian feels should be funded by U.S. taxpayers:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_o...uicide_attacks


I don't believe the U.S. should give any foreign aid, however if we are going to do it, Hamas isn't a bad choice.

Hamas is trying to liberate people and freedom rocks!

----------


## Midgardian

> Spoken like an ignorant anti-Semite.
> 
> *Nobel Prizes: 4 Muslim vs. 129 Jewish Contributions to the World*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4 Muslim vs. 129 Jewish Nobel Prizes?* - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -- -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - The Global Islamic population is approximately 1,200,000,000, or *20%* of the world population.
> ...


What does this prove?  You are comparing Muslims and Jews.  Where are the white people?

----------


## Midgardian

> If you believe that American aid to Hamas "was a worthy expenditure," then you are a sick and disgusting individual.


You aren't a fan of liberty, I see.

----------


## ChemEngineer

Wafa Sultan puts Islam and its terrorist adherents in their proper perspective.
At about 4 minutes in this video, she shreds the Arab narrative of backwardness, cruelty, inhumanity, and terrorism.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SP-YcsOSco

----------


## ChemEngineer

*"**Let them loot." - Baltimore Mayor*
*Rampant crime and murder was the latest result of the divisive, race-baiting liberal paradigm.*

*What if we stopped "profiling".*
*Dispatch:  "Shots fired at Fourth and Main Street.  Proceed immediately."*
*Officer:  "What are we looking for, black, white, Asian, what?"
Dispatch:  "I can't tell you.  That would be profiling."*
*Officer:  "Male or female?"*
*Dispatch:  "Sorry, profiling is no longer permitted."*
*Officer:  "Short or tall?"*
*Dispatch:  "We cannot discriminate on the basis of height.  You know that."*
*Officer:  "How old is the perp?"
Dispatch: "That would be ageism!  This is prohibited by the Liberal Supreme Court in its decision to abolish the Constitution.*
*And by the way, to make things 'fair,' three fourths of the blacks in prison were released.  There were way too many blacks locked up."*
*__________________________________________________  ____*

*The American Dream Ended in Ohio*




A coalition of Blacks, Latinos, Feminists, Gays, Government Workers, Union Members, Environmental Extremists, The Media, Hollywood, uninformed young people, the forever needy, the chronically unemployed, illegal aliens and other fellow travelers have ended Norman Rockwells America. 
*_____________________________________________*
*For at least fifty years, Democrats have been creating racial strife and divisiveness by lying maliciously for political advantage.*
*Solely to keep black Americans voting for their party, Democrats endlessly repeat the lie that Republicans are "racist."   * *It is a destructive and purely political tactic, one that Democrats should be ashamed of.  But they are not.* 








*It was Democrats, not Republicans, who elected former Ku Klux Klansman, Robert Byrd, to the Senate.  Their excuse:  "He apologized."  Since when did Democrats accept an apology from any Republican for anything?  I don't recall Democrats accepting any public apology from any conservative, ever.*


*

*

















One of history's painful ironies is how often people on the brink of disaster have been preoccupied with trivialities. With a nuclear Iran with intercontinental missiles looming on the horizon, our intelligentsia are preoccupied with calling achievements "privilege" and playing other word games. - Thomas Sowell



*"Homicide Trends in the United States, 1980 - 2008" issued by the U.S. Department of Justices' Bureau of Justice Statistics*

*Males accounted for 89.5% of all "homicide offenders" from 1980 to 2008, but were 49.2% of the population in 2010.*


*Blacks accounted for 52.5% of homicide offenders despite being 12.6% of the population in 2010. * 
*White males between 14 and 24 accounted for 6% of the population but 16% of the homicide offenders.  Thus they were 2.67 times as likely to murder as the general population.*
*Young black males accounted for 1% of the population but 27% of all homicide offenders, making them 27 times more likely to commit a homicide than a random selection would predict, or 10.1 times more likely than their white peers.*
*The reasons are simple.    Values determine behavior.    Unwed mothers raise boys without fathers in the homes.  Inner city schools are broken, and liberals run them, refuse to fix them.  Criminal conduct is excused with liberal slights of hand, the words "slavery" and "racism".  And the nation accelerates its downward spiral.  Democrats have silenced all discussion.  They simply cry out "racism" at the slightest mention of facts and solutions, however unassailable those facts and decisions may be.*

*Further reading:  The Silencing:  How the Left is Killing Free Speech, by Kirsten Powers, 2015*



*It is despicable and destructive for Democrats to constantly impugn Republicans as "racists."*

*In 1964, Democrats vehemently opposed the Civil Rights Act of 1964, and filibustered it for fifty-four days to prevent its passage.  President John F. Kennedy called for the legislation on May 11, 1963 for the purpose of "giving all Americans the right to be served in facilities which are open to the public - hotels, restaurants, theaters, retail stores, and similar establishments."*
*Finally, when votes were taken in both houses, 61% of Democrats in the House of Representatives voted for the Act, while 80% of Republicans voted for it.  In the Senate, 69% of Democrats versus 82% of Republicans voted for racial equality.*


*13th Amendment*
*Abolished Slavery*
*100% Republican support*
*23% Democrat support*


*14th Amendment*
*Gave citizenship to freed slaves*
*94% Republican support*
*0% Democrat support*


*15th Amendment*
*Right to vote for all*
*100% Republican support*
*0% Democrat support*


*1964 Civil Rights Act*
*81% Republican support*
*66% Democrat support*

*Leftist Race-Baiters*
*by Professor Walter Williams*
*May 8, 2012*
*MSNBCs Chris Matthews, in a recent debate with former Republican National Chairman Michael Steele, called the Republican Party the grand wizard crowd. Grand wizard is the title given to the leader of the Ku Klux Klan. It is truly misinformed to call Republicans the party of the Klan. Throughout our history, most Klansmen and most racists have been Democrats. Here are a few racist quotes from major Democratic figures.*


*Chris Matthews is by no means unique among NBCs race-baiters. After NBC was caught red-handed doctoring George Zimmermans 911 call to a police dispatcher, in an effort to make him out to be a racist, Steve Capus, president of NBCs news division, said it was a mistake and not a deliberate act to misrepresent the phone call. Thats a baldfaced lie, for its almost impossible to make such a mistake. Furthermore, the producer who allegedly was fired remains a secret.*
*In August 2009, MSNBCs Contessa Brewer was discussing a tea party rally in Arizona, where its legal to carry an unconcealed weapon.*
*She said: A man at a pro-health care reform rally  wore a semiautomatic assault rifle on his shoulder and a pistol on his hip.  There are questions about whether this has racial overtones. I mean, here you have a man of color in the presidency and white people showing up with guns. All that her audience was shown were a rifle and pistol strapped to a mans back. MSNBC concealed the fact that the armed man was black and did not show the interview he gave to the reporter. Brewer knowingly deceived her audience because an armed black man didnt fit the racial narrative. * 
*The media is committing malpractice when they buy into the liberal/Democrat storyline that Republicans are racists and Democrats are colorblind. -www.eaglerising.com*
*[Actually it is far worse than simply "buying into" the racism storyline.   The overwhelmingly predominant liberal media fabricate and perpetuate racist storylines of their own.]*


*some of them in Congress right now of this tea party movement would love to see you and me ... hanging on a tree. - Rep. Andre Carson, D-Ind at a Congressional Black Caucus event in Miami, 8/11/2011*


*Rep. Charles Rangel, D-N.Y., said Perrys job creation in Texas is one stage away from slavery. While appearing on MSNBC, Philadelphia Mayor Michael Nutter referred to Trayvon Martins death as an assassination. Nutter had better worry about the 118 assassinations (murders) in Philadelphia so far this year (2012).*
*The late Sen. Robert Byrd, D-W.Va., a former Klansman, wrote during World War II: I shall never fight in the armed forces with a Negro by my side.  Rather I should die a thousand times, and see Old Glory trampled in the dirt never to rise again, than to see this beloved land of ours become degraded by race mongrels, a throwback to the blackest specimen from the wilds.

_________________________

What is important to remember is that these are the opinions of America's leaders of the Democrat Party.  Any Republican making a comment such as these would be vilified by the press and run out of office.  When Democrats say such things, it barely raises an eyebrow.

"You cannot go to a 7-11 or Dunkin Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent." - Senator Joe Biden

"Mahatma Gandhi ran a gas station down in St. Louis." - Senator Hillary Clinton*

*Yes, there is racism in America, indeed throughout the entire world.  Racism is practiced by a small minority of people of all colors however, not just white conservatives as Democrats would have you believe.  The result of fifty years of ongoing Democrat race-baiting is to an attitude in black communities, particularly their youth, that they can't get ahead, so why bother to try.   Young blacks don't choose to take advantage of the educational opportunities available to them. Unfortunately these opportunities are reduced both in number and quality due to overwhelmingly Democrats' opposition to school choice and vouchers for inner city school children.*

*Black children grow up in single-parent families at a horrifying rate.  Our prisons are filled with a disproportionate number of black men who grew up without a father in their home.*

*All these events were predicted by U.S. Senator Daniel Patrick Moynihan, who wrote in 1965, while working for the Labor Department:*

* "The steady expansion of welfare programs can be taken as a measure of the steady disintegration of the Negro family structure over the past generation in the United States"*

*Moynihan predicted that if the 24% birth rate of single black mothers continued to grow, the result would be devastating.  He could not have been more correct.  A study in 2010 showed the birth rate for single black mothers was 72%.  Statements of fact such as this are instantly labeled "racist" by Democrats whose policies both created and now sustain the pernicious effects.*

*Black poverty fell 40 percentage points between 1940 and 1960  a drop that no Great Society antipoverty program has ever come close to matching. Blacks were also increasing their years of schooling and entering the white-collar workforce at a faster rate prior to the affirmative-action schemes of the 1970s than they were after those programs were put in place to help them.*

*The violent crime that is driving black incarceration rate spiked after the civi-rights victories of the 1960s, not before. - Student News Daily | Current events articles for teachers and students*


* Selma, Alabama Mayor George Evans**The racial disparity that persists today is not evidence that too many blacks face the same challenges they did in 1965. Rather, it is evidence that too few blacks  as Selmas mayor told NPR  have taken advantage of the opportunities now available to them.*

*Conclusion*


*"I'll have them ******s voting Democratic for two hundred years." - LBJ speaking to two governors egarding the Civil Rights Act of 1964, according to then-Air Force One steward Robert MacMillan. Source: Kessler, Ronald (1996).* 


*"...weve got to give them a little something, just enough to quiet them down, not enough to make a difference." - President Lyndon Baines Johnson** to Senator Richard Russell, Jr. (D-GA) regarding the Civil Rights Act of 1957.*


*And so it is to this day.*

----------

